# bait



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

sat out for 8 hrs yesturday, only caught 4 dinks, and a bad a$$ sunburn. on chicken livers, dough balls and night crawlers. what bait r the cats hitting now a days???


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

cut shad or shrimp are my go to baits.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

ive been using bluegills, warmouth, red ears, suckers, shad, creek chubs (has found a honey hole for some monster creek chubs we caught some this weekend weighing close to 1lb.) pretty much live or cut bait.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i've had my best luck on skipjack, bluegills/heads, skipjack, skipjack, shad/heads, and also skipjack. if you cant tell there is a preference for skippies


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

shad, shad, and more shad. Can't beat it!!!


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

Been using liver and they are still hitting for me


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

guy in my bass club has been getting them on tube jigs


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Look around for a dead squirrel.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

cut shad and creek chubs have been working for me


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

yeah Ive been killin them on dead squirrells! 


Find the biggest creek chubs, or gills that you can find, live or cut...and shad...Those are my go to baits and they been working ok for me...

But they are hammering on the dead squirrells right now!:B


----------



## Catfish Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

Ive personally had a lot of luck on cheese and if you take a trebel hook and put some sponge down in it and dip it in blood, which you can get some from your local butcher or meat company.. there glad to get rid of it.. and let it sit in the fridge in protective bags of course it will clot and slowly lets out the blood and it works really really really well.


----------

